# Hard drive failure



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

My Hard drive is corrupt....

It is an IBM IDE 60gb deskstar

The problem was a firmware conflict with Seagate and IBM drives 
attached to my Highpoint hpt366 ATA card./

My OS is XP and reactivating the disc didn't work..
(i have the event viewer log due to my OS being on a seperate SCSI drive.)

'chkdsk' didn't work...
We used a DOS recovery app and recovered 11gb from over 50gb of lost data (3 weeks of live recordings) 

Question is...

Are some DOS recovery apps able to recover more data than others? with say a longer scan??

and if so which is best?

i have found loads on the web inc/

Getbackdata for NTFS
PC inspector
DIY data recovery
Stellar Pheonix
Hallogram disc commander
IBM DFT 

Some are shareware.. some cost several hundred bucks.
I'm not sure what to do.. 

I don't mind a couple of hundred bucks but it costs $1000+++ to have the drive tested in a lab with no garauntee of recovery.

(It has been suggested that i try to mount the drive in a Linux system to retreive the raw data, but not sure if that will work.. i've posted the linux forum to find out about that.)

I'm at my wits end!

Thanks, fingers crossed.

Peace.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

mr.oz

The following are 2 progs with a good reputation. I have not personally used them but, have a great deal of respect for Steve Gibson (SpinRite). The other is freeware.

http://home.arcor.de/christian_grau/rescue/

Sorry, Gibson's page is offline right now but, the link is 
www.grc.com
The program is Spinrite.

Good Luck


----------



## mr.oz (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks...

Spinrite looks great. unfortunatly it's only for FAT32 and not NTFS!
YET!

same goes for the other too...

I have several utils now so i will attempt the recovery soon.

Thanks again.


----------

